# New Here



## GreeneFields Honey Farm (Mar 30, 2016)

My wife and I are getting started in bees this spring and will go by GreeneFields Hone Farm in Greenfield, Il. We are looking for packages or nucs if anyone close has any. Got started on the project a little late but hope to find some somewhere. If anyone has any info please let us know! 618-304-0163 or 217-368-3054.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Walter T. Kelly bee has packages and ships.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## GreeneFields Honey Farm (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks everybody!!!! Glad to be here.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with everything this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and good luck finding bees! You might also look for local clubs that could put you in touch with a reputable seller. http://www.ilsba.com/affiliate-associations.html


----------

